# der finale 92er-decals-für-stahlrohre-thread



## korat (3. November 2006)

liebe gemeinde,

angeregt durch einen thread bei den classicern nebenan denke ich, es ist zeit, etwas für die restaurierung alter stahlklassiker zu tun, welche die modellbezeichnung noch auf dem unterrohr trugen (also bis 92).

es gibt ja dank tomasius mittlerweile die wunderbaren decals für zaskar und pantera, aber für freunde des stahls sieht es bisher düster aus, falls mal ein repaint eines karakoram, psyclone, bravado, richter 8.0 etc. ansteht.

wenn wir hier an einem strang ziehen, sollte doch was zu machen sein.

phase 1: materialsammlung.
gefragt sind:
- evtl. schon vorhandene dateien (auch "groove tube" und "competition series" etc.)
- hochauflösende scans der schriftzüge aus den entsprechenden katalogen
- gute fotos vom unterrohr entsprechender modelle, vor allem wichtig für die genauen maße und positionen der aufkleber.

wer will mitmachen und kann helfen?


----------



## wKid (3. November 2006)

jupp, da ich den thread im classic unterforum eröffnet habe, bringe ich mich gleich mit ein. und wie das so ist, habe alles diese threads auch einen realen hintergrund. in meinem falle die restaurierung eines 1992er psyclone 

ich würde schon einmal den teil der digitalen aufarbeitung der psyclone decals übernehmen. wenns zeitlich machbar ist natürlich auch noch die anderen, dass wird sich aber zeigen denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wKid (3. November 2006)

bitte mal keine links auf mtb-kataloge. die dort vorhandenen daten haben wir alle schon! speziell von interesse sind bisher hochauflösende scans folgender dinge:

Psyclone:

92er GT-Techshop Katalog - Seite 3 oben Zwecks des Unterrohr-Decals(?)

Informationen zur Decal- Farbe bei weisser Rahmenlackierung-

Richter 8.0

Sport Import GT Katalog 1992 - Seite 6  - Unterrohr-decals

desweiteren

- ausmessen der schrifthöhe auf den rohren - z.b. beim 92er bravado, dass ja bis aufs fillet-brazing den gleichen TT-rohrsatz wie das psyclone besitzt - dürfte also ähnlich sein. 

hallo kint  ...dein bravado wird verlangt


----------



## Kint (6. November 2006)

täuch ich mich jetzt oder lieg ich völlig falsch oder hab ich das falsch im kopp, aber da die schrift ja immer gleich war bei pantera, zaskar, psyclone, xizang und co, sollte es reichen die einzelnen buchstaben zu extrahieren und dann zu den schriftzügen zusammensetzten zu können oder was meint ihr ? 

für wkids psyclone brauchmer ja nimmer viel:
p & e und n vom pantera
s vom zaskar


fehlt also noch yclo. und c ergibt sich ja quasi aus o. l kann man aus dem t vom pantera ableiten fehlt alsi noch Y....

also ich habe nos xizang decalsätze, die werde ich mal scannen. ausserdem noch einen bravado rahmen den ich abfotografieren kann. 
solong.


----------



## korat (6. November 2006)

im ansatz ist das sicher richtig, aber es braucht schon einen geübten schriftdesigner alter schule, um aus ein paar buchstaben andere abzuleiten und zu rekonstruieren, und auch dann geht das nur bedingt. außerdem handelt es sich um majuskeln (jaja, sowas gibt es wirklich, wenn es auch in vielen posts nicht mehr vorkommt...), was die sache kompliziert.

abgesehen davon, wo krieg ich dann meine 8.0 her.

ich denke, aus katalogscans die krümmung rauszurechnen und ne anständige reinzeichnung zu machen, ist auch schon ziemlich weit draußen, aber was will man machen.

also bitte: wer was hat oder sein bike fotografieren kann: alles hilft.
und zumindest sachen wie "groove tube" und "competition series" sind wirklich überall gleich und liegen doch bestimmt in einer schublade als decals schon fertig, das spart zumindest diese arbeit.


----------



## tomasius (6. November 2006)

wie gesagt, kann u.a. den competition series Schriftzug beisteuern. macht vorlagen und ich setz' mich mal ran.

gruß, tom


----------



## korat (6. November 2006)

tomasius schrieb:


> wie gesagt, kann u.a. den competition series Schriftzug beisteuern



sowas mein ich  
aber hast du den nicht schon beim zassi-satz? (ok groovetube hatte es ja keines...)

meine sind leider schon etwas beschädigt, aber ich mach morgen mal fotos bei licht. aber wie gesagt, die braucht man nur einmal für alle.


----------



## wKid (7. November 2006)

eine schlechte(re) nachricht gibts schon mal: ich habe bei truetemper nachgefragt, ob sie die rohrsatz-decals von damals noch haben. leider konnten die mir nicht weiterhelfen - ich solle doch welche von neuen rohrsätzen benutzen war deren tipp   öhm...ja...danke.


----------



## korat (7. November 2006)

wKid schrieb:


> welche von neuen rohrsätzen benutzen



*grusel* ok ist aber auch nicht wirklich gt-spezifisch, das problem haben alle classiker.

mir ist der rohrkleber gar nicht so wichtig, aber meinen vom richter werde ich mindestens als foto oder scan bewahren, also "tange prestige mtb concept" wäre das.

ich will übrigens auch nicht sofort repainten, aber irgendwann, und wenn endlich ein psyclone ins haus steht, ist das bestimmt auch nicht fabrikneu oder nicht < 93, und dann hätte ich die sticker gern in der schublade.
also eher ein längerfristiges projekt.

daher, 91-92er: macht ein aussagekräftiges foto von eurem unterrohr! (mit bemaßung  )


----------



## Kint (7. November 2006)

is ja gut - nur ruhig braun-schwarzer. decal vom trutemper gtx ultra III kommt....


----------



## wKid (7. November 2006)

:-D hühhhh, hott. mir juckts bloss schon in den fingern, decals zu bauen um mein psyclone endlich wieder in frischer junger farbe zu sehen.  verständlich, oder?  

ich habe übrigens letztens in der us-bucht das decal-set von einm rr namens gt vengeance gesehen - die gt schriftzüge sahen verdächtig nach dem alten stil aus und könnten somit vielleicht eine gute vorlage liefern. kennt jemand das rad und weiss aus welchen jahren das ist? vielleicht war es ja auch nur nachgemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (7. November 2006)

hab' gerade dies' hier gefunden: 







bekomme die tage einen alten GT katalog und werde sofort nach geeigneten vorlagen suchen ! versprochen !

gruß, tom


----------



## wKid (7. November 2006)

bild wurde schon runtergeladen.


----------



## Kint (7. November 2006)

tomasius schrieb:


> bekomme die tage einen alten GT katalog und werde sofort nach geeigneten vorlagen suchen ! versprochen !
> 
> gruß, tom



und scannen und verteilen hoff ich doch oder,....?


----------



## korat (10. November 2006)

also ich hab es gerade mal probiert, mit meiner cam wird das wohl nichts...
das hier nur als beispiel, um den schriftzug gehts mir gar nicht primär(sondern um den 92er), würde ihn nur trotzdem gern erhalten, bevor er ganz ab ist. aber die anderen schriften sind ja noch kleiner.





martin, falls wir mal einen daylight-ride schaffen (brauchen ja eh punkte...), hast du ja sicher deine cam dabei...

alles wird gut!


----------



## korat (10. November 2006)

... aber wir brauchen ja eh das 92er (noch nicht kursive) "groove tube".
hab eben noch das hier gefunden, ist zwar 91, aber ne nette vorlage, vielleicht brauchts ja jemand.
(übrigens ein traum, der lack, oder? *schwärm*)


----------



## wKid (11. November 2006)

so...ich bin gerade beim nachbauen der rohrsatz-"plakette". (siehe angehängtes jpeg)
es tut sich nur ein kleines problem auf - wer kennt die verwendeten schriftarten (oder zumindest ähnliche). beim heattreated habe ich mir mit ner frutiger ausgeholfen, aber für den "chromoly-blabla-text" habe ich nichts passendes - besonders das c scheint "copyresistent" . wer kennt sich mit typo aus und kann helfen? nachbauen will ich die kleinen schriften nicht, das ist einfach zu ungenau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wKid (11. November 2006)

achso...fast vergessen   wirklich eine sehr schöne lackierung. ich habe noch nen alten gt-vorbau hier rumliegen in schwarz mit weissen splattern. nicht annähernd so geil wie die blaue lackierung - aber eine ähnlichkeit lässt sich nicht abstreiten.


----------



## korat (11. November 2006)

also wenn das tatsächlich deine einzige vorlage ist (in der auflösung), wird es wohl sehr schwierig. gibt es typografie-foren? von meinen paar installierten schriften paßt keine, aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß die damals für sowas einen eigenen font entwickelt haben. (anders als bei unserem gesuchten unterrohr-font)

_memo an mich: im repaint-fall rohsatzaufkleber unbedingt extrem schonend ablösen!_

dank tomasius brauchen wir übrigens wirklich "nur" unterrohr und "groove tube", aber das vom oben abgebildeten karakoram dürfte doch zu ungenau sein, oder? vielleicht hat das ja noch jemand besser.


----------



## wKid (11. November 2006)

"groove tube" habe ich auch noch auf einem  bild, irgendwann mal aus dem netz geladen. leider eine schräge aufsicht. also ziemlich unbrauchbar...  

tja, das mit der schrift ist so ein ding - ich browse zur zeit meine ganzen font-cds durch. bisher nichts...die scheinen auch noch die buchtstaben gestaucht, verzerrt bzw. weiss der geier irgendwas damit gemacht zu haben. abstände, weiten verändert... 

was eine gewisse ähnlichkeit aufweist, ist bisher arial  oder bell gothic. aber eben nur eine gewisse. 

stimmt...typoforen könnte man mal besuchen und per link nach der schrift fragen. pech wäre es dann aber, wenn es dann noch eine kommerzielle schrift wäre.   naja, vielleicht tut es auch ein ersatz.

btw. das ist eine verkleinerte version - habe das bild dank kint als 600 dpi version hier. mit dem kleinen hätte ich gar nicht erst angefangen...


----------



## wKid (11. November 2006)

so...ich verschwinde erstmal in der heia.
hier der derzeitige zwischenstand als motivation mehr bilder zu suchen!


----------



## wKid (11. November 2006)

so...der heutige stand. nach dem besuch im mediengestalterforum, welcher die schriftenfrage halbwegs geklärt hat, bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem ergebnis. ok - die farben muss man sicher noch einstellen (aber dieses goldfarbene vom original gibts ja sowieso nicht) 

ach so, zwei versionen gibts (eine mit dem weissen rechteck als untergrund für die "chromoly..."-schrift , siehe oben, und die als jpg angehängte ohne den weissen hintergrund). ;-)


----------



## Kint (14. November 2006)

habs schon wieder vergessen, der goldene rand war doch beim blauen nich oder ?


----------



## wKid (14. November 2006)

beide versionen haben einen goldenen rand, nur bei dem blauen kann ich ihn nicht "messen", da diese version nur auf einer schrägaufnahme vom sattelrohr zu sehen ist. scheint ein wenig schmaler zu sein - ist aber nur eine vermutung.

wie siehts denn mit scans der unterrohr-decals aus? schon irgendwer dazu gekommen?


----------



## kingmoe (14. November 2006)

Ich schau morgan mal nach Groove-Tube-Stickern. Evtl. ist ja einer der Aufkleber noch OK, habe die Rahmen lange nicht mehr in der Hand gehabt...


----------



## wKid (14. November 2006)

das wäre klasse! ein gewisser beschädigungsgrad des decals ist sicher kein problem - mir könne ja interpoliere...


----------



## alf2 (15. November 2006)

Ich könnte Photos vom 93er bravado LE beisteuern (zumindest das was noch davon übrig ist). 

Gibts da Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wKid (15. November 2006)

das bravado müsste ja (im gegensatz zum 93er psyclone) noch die groove tube aufkleber besessen haben - zumindest laut dem 93er katalog. ein foto von diesem "groove tube" schriftzug wäre natürlich super - aber ob er genauso aussieht wie der 93er (die pdfs von den gt-katalogen lassen einen genauen vergleich von der auflösung her leider nicht wirklich zu)  ich würde das aber mal einfach annehmen.


----------



## Kint (15. November 2006)

moment ihr braucht groove ? 

hab ich jede menge funky groove für euch...

eintube beim 92er bravado! und brauchst du auch competition series ? oder willst hobby class....  ist aber unterschiedliche schrift die comp series beim 93er karakoram ist die kursiv beim bravado normal. ist euch schon klar - ne ? und wkid mache das jetzt fertig, wollte nur noch meine neuen 3 megapixel abwarten - beim trutemper war das ja noch net so schlimm, dem fitzelchen konnte man ja noch abziehen. 

wie versprochen also die xizang als scan, die bravado als foto und mal schaun ob ich demnächst nicht noch mehr 92er originale bekomme....;-)


----------



## korat (15. November 2006)

es ist doch eine schöne sache, wenn hier möglichst viel zusammenkommt, finde ich. so eine kleine bastion gegen den verfall...

also competition series hat ja tomasius bereits (beim zaskar), fehlt also groovetube (nicht kursiv). ich kann hoffentlich bald ablichten: beides in kursiv (also 93). bei mir blättert es nämlich auch immer mehr.


----------



## wKid (17. November 2006)

das die aber auch immer ihre beschriftungen ändern müssen... 

@ korat: wie kommen wir eigenlich an die "competition series" etc. - dateien (AI, EPS, Corel????) ran? wenn dann würde ich ja gerne einen kompletten decal- satz zum plotten/drucen erstellen. ist ja sicher einfacher als, alles irgendwo separat plotten zu lassen, weil die einzelnen schriftzüge überall in der welt herumschwirren...  

@all: wer kann eigentlich preiswert den decalsatz drucken/schneiden lassen? ich hätte nur eine druckerei vor ort in petto - das kostet natürlich dann den üblichen "normalpreis", d.h. ohne drucken (farbe) schon allein das schneideplotten 69 euro + mwst / lfd. meter indoor-klebefolie. bedruckbare outdoorfolie + druck /4farb wird sicher  doppelt so teuer.


----------



## wKid (19. November 2006)

so..ich habe mich auch mal mit den vintage und classic bikern im mtbr.com-forum kurzgeschlossen und creaky63 war so nett und hat einmal photos von seinem (leider) 91er cyclone zu schiessen. 

91er Cyclone Photos

der cyclone-schriftzug kann uns ja vielleicht auch weiterhelfen bzw. falls es mal zu einem cyclone-rebuild kommt, gibt es hier schon einmal einen anhaltspunkt.  

jetzt muss ich die photos nur irgendwie in originalgrößer downloaden - bisher habe ich immer nur die kleinen 480x360 pic heruntergeladen bekommen...blödes yahuuuuu  jemand ne idee?


----------



## korat (19. November 2006)

bist du sicher, daß sie dort in der hohen auflösung liegen? man kann dort prints bestellen und soll sich im web nur die previews anschauen, denke ich.

zu der anderen sache, vielleicht ist tomasius ja so nett, die produktion zu übernehmen? allerdings geht es hier um minimalstauflagen, anders als damals beim zaskar... billig wird das alles nicht.

aber noch sind wir ja in phase 1


----------



## tomasius (19. November 2006)

Hi zusammen.

diese cyclone Vorlage ist doch recht brauchbar. Ist halt sehr mühsam und zeitintensiv. Aber beim Zaskar war's ähnlich. Hab' mich damals übrigens aus eigenem Interesse mit der Reproduktion beschäftigt, denn mein Zaskar sollte nicht länger nackt bleiben. 
Ich kann gerne einen Part übernehmen. Schickt mir Vorlagen und ich versuch's mal. Übrigens, geschäftliche Interessen habe ich nicht.  

Den 'competition series' kann ich ja anbieten.

Diesen hier kann man doch z.B. rechts schnell hinbekommen. IMG_0146.JPG

Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf meinen alten GT Katalog (ebay).

Das Problem sind aber die Farbeffekte. Das Drucken/ Schneiden müsste dann schon ein Siebdrucker übernehmen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## wKid (19. November 2006)

@korat: ich habe die faq von yahuuuuuu gewälzt und es gibt wirklich keine chance über dieses photo-portal an die original-auflösung zu kommen. aber halb so wild ich habe den  creaky schon angeschrieben und hoffe, dass er so lieb ist und mir mein email-postfach ordentlich füllt  

zwecks des drucks habe ich ja nur gefragt, da es ja hin und wieder persönliche bande mit druckereien gibt   aus denen dann freundschaftspreise resultieren.   ein freund meinerseits arbeitet auch in einer druckerei - nur produzieren die eben keine "einzelnen" werbeaufkleber per plotter/schneideplotter sondern eher die typischen printmedien in kleineren bis größtauflagen.

die druckerei/werbefirma von der ich sprach kenne ich von aufträgen für mein diplom - wir haben dort fassaden als aufkleber plotten/schneiden lassen. druck (4farb digital) und schnitt werden dort auf dem gleichen plotter erledigt. diverse folienarten und schriftzuschnitte sind alles kein thema...aber eben kostenintensiv:
C-Macs


----------



## cleiende (19. November 2006)

Soll ich auch mal das Karakoram abfotografieren? Ist schwarz, also zumindest der Kontrast stimmt. Decal sind eigentlich okay.
Wer bekommt dann die Bilder (3MB pro Bild?)?
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wKid (19. November 2006)

@ cleiende: hast ne pm mit meiner email adresse!


----------



## tomasius (20. November 2006)

@wkid: du hast (email) Post !

gruß, tom


----------



## korat (20. November 2006)

fein, daß es so ins rollen kommt.
mein richter schmink ich mir ja schon irgendwie ab, doch das ziel ist letzlich, möglichst viele klassische gt-decals zu versammeln und nutzbar zu machen, wenn nicht hier und jetzt, wo und wann dann.

geschäftliche interessen hat hier wohl niemand, wozu auch, wir teilen unser hobby. ein akuter mangel herrscht allerdings noch an unterrohr-dekoren. weil man ja nie weiß, was noch kommt, hätte ich persönlich gern in der schublade:
-richter 8.0
-xizang
-psyclone

und bravado, karakoram usw. ist gewiß auch von einigem interesse, das findet sich sicher auch noch am wahrscheinlichsten irgendwo.

btw kann man das "s" vom zaskar und das "p" vom pantera nicht für das psyclone nutzen, wenn man das "cyclone" als grundlage nimmt?


----------



## wKid (21. November 2006)

@korat...schauen wir mal, ob wir die buchstaben unbemerkt dazuschummeln können. aber leider habe ich noch keine mail mit den cyclone-photos bekommen.  

was das xizamg angeh: kursieren da nicht hin und wieder decalsets der US-ebucht?


----------



## tomasius (21. November 2006)

Kommt mal langsam voran  

erst mal grob anlegen (nachzeichnen) ...







und dann beginnt die feinarbeit ...






Alles klar ?  

Soll ich diesen 'CYCLONE' Schriftzug weiter bearbeiten?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## wKid (21. November 2006)

logisch...so mach ich det ja ooch. aber wo haste denn das große cyclone-bild her? meins in 480 pixel ist, was die details angeht eher *bääääähhhh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (22. November 2006)

xizang ist gescannt -  jetzt brauch ich ne schritt für schritt anleitung....


----------



## korat (23. November 2006)

die kann ich dir nicht geben, ich werd das jetzt selber erst lernen.
decal-pokal? also gut, "team gt konservatoren"?
ich habe bisher nur in flash grob automatisch vektorisiert und werde mir der übung halber einfach mal das hier vornehmen:





kann jemand sagen, wie hoch die schrift "abgerollt" ist? und die länge? oder gibt es ein noch besseres foto?

@ wKid: ich glaube, das ist nur das kleine bild halt hochskaliert. hast du denn inzwischen mail mit den höheren auflösungen?


----------



## wKid (23. November 2006)

@korat: ne, nichts bis jetzt. werde den gleich nochmal anschreiben, dass er mir das unterrohr-bild nochmal zuschickt...


----------



## wKid (23. November 2006)

kommando zurück...es funzt. keine ahnung wieso, aber heute konnte ich auf yahuuuuuuu die cyclone- bilder in originalgröße downloaden. seltsam, entweder ich war bisher zu unfähig , mein "frischer" account war noch nicht freigeschalten oder die haben was geändert...

jedenfalls es GEHT! yahuuuu...äh...juhuuuu! 

2272 x 1704 pixel, pro bild ca 250kb , 3.23 mb insgesamt - wer die bilder haben möchte schreibt ne pm mit seiner email-adresse an mich. ich schicke die bilder dann per rundmail los. oder selbst downloaden.


----------



## Kint (23. November 2006)

ichen. mailadresse haste ja ...


----------



## wKid (23. November 2006)

hast post, sven!


----------



## tomasius (23. November 2006)

'nabend allerseits !

ich kann noch folgendes beisteuern:






ihr gebt ja jetzt richtig gas... aber auch das radfahren nicht vergessen  

werde am samstag mein altes zaskar in winterberg bewegen. wahrscheinlich wird's die letzte tour, ist sozusagen mein "schönwetter-rad" ...  

Viel Spaß weiterhin.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (23. November 2006)

Hallo allerseits

Habe bei mir noch einen Bravado Rahmen rumliegen ( Leider defekt ) . Kann gerne die Decals abfotografieren - falls Interesse besteht .
Ich schau gleich mal Morgen nach wie gut sie erhalten sind und von wann genau der Rahmen stammt . Decals haben einen schwarz-roten Farbverlauf . Bilder gehen dann an wen ?

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Kint (23. November 2006)

genau mach mal einer den sammler - ich ?  

wäre dann [email protected]


----------



## korat (23. November 2006)

genau, daran dachte ich auch gerade, eine datenanlaufstelle. damit der überblick nicht verloren geht.  
hauptsache du teilst hinterher auch mit uns 

ich hab den thread noch mal umbenennen wollen in was allgemeineres, weil es ja doch universeller zu werden sich abzeichnet. geht aber leider nicht. egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wKid (23. November 2006)

hi benjamin!

bilder bitte an alle beteiligten  - ich glaube, wir sollten mal eine emailliste erstellen.   basstronic(at)gmx(punkt)de

und bitte nicht vergessen auch hier zur dokumentation ein paar einzustellen (in klein)! damit auch der nachwelt etwas erhalten bleibt.

he sven - ich will auch  

jörn


----------



## wKid (24. November 2006)

so, den kettenstreben aufkleber des 91er cyclone habe ich auch mal nachgebaut. hoffe, das es den nicht schon irgendwo als nachbau gab.   farben sind zwar noch nicht "original" und ich bin mir wegen eines blauen schattens hinter manchen buchstaben auch nicht so sicher - ob er nun existiert oder ich nur einen sehfehler habe   . wer anregungen und verbesserungsvorschläge hat - her damit.

weiss jemand, ob der eigentlich auch fürs 92er psyclone zu verwenden wäre? hab hier ein bild von nem roten 92er psyclone, da siehts der aufkleber (von weitem und mal angesehen von anderen farben als beim cyclone-sticker) sehr sehr ähnlich aus.

hier der sticker mal als uploadsparendes   gif.

cheers...jörn


----------



## Ketterechts (24. November 2006)

Hier mal Bilder der Schriftzüge an meinem Bravado

Habe die Bilder auf die Schnelle gemacht und kann gerne noch mehr machen ( fotografier solche Sachen am liebsten bei Tageslicht , aber leider war ich Heute den ganzen Tag nicht zuhause ).

Braucht ihr eigentlich dann auch die genauen Abmessungen ?

Hat jemand mal ne Liste wer alles die bilder gemailt haben möchte ? Ich blick da nämlich gerade net so 100%ig durch .

Zur Baujahrbestimmung hir die Rahmennummer S7FY24883

Das letzte Bild ist nicht so doll , aber dient eigentlich nur der Vervolständigung


----------



## wKid (24. November 2006)

@kette: bei den decals wird die füllung ganz schön aufwändig. mei...was ne arbeit  aber schick sind sie ohne frage.


----------



## Kint (24. November 2006)

97er....


----------



## wKid (24. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> 97er....



oops... aber trotzdem gut, was hier so an decals zusammenkommt. der thread hat das zeug zum dauerläufer


----------



## cleiende (26. November 2006)

So, drei von Euch haben jetzt VIEL Post.

*1992er GT Karakoram.*
Macht was Vernünftiges draus und stellt es bitte der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung. 
Masse kommen noch nach (Länge, Höhe, Postition)
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## cleiende (26. November 2006)

Darf es etwas mehr sein?


----------



## cleiende (26. November 2006)

Das Dessert.
So, ich gehe jetzt raus aufs Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wKid (26. November 2006)

klasse! vielen dank für die bildermails!


----------



## Kint (26. November 2006)

danke fürs platzen lassen der mailbox  bigup hehe...  wenn der dritte tomasius ist, wirds spannend in bezug auf diesen fred und gt decals -


----------



## wKid (26. November 2006)

Asche auf mein Haupt - ich bin der zweite und dritte. da gabs wohl eine doppelnennung der email. oder mein alter ego war mal wieder online.  

bin übrigens schon am zusammenbauen des "groove tube" decals. 75 prozent sind da schon geschafft!  jetzt fehlt noch was großes bildliches in richtung bravado oder psyclone unterrohr-decals.

so long...


----------



## korat (26. November 2006)

hey ihr seid ja schnell...
mit dem "groove tube" ist ja ein weiterer wichtiger baustein gefunden, und schon fast fertig  
ich müßte ja auch mal was beitragen. ich werde die kursiven schriftzüge 93 übernehmen, die hab ich ja am rad, falls die jemand braucht.
aber momentan ertrinke ich in arbeit und muß mich in die thematik ja auch erst mal reinarbeiten. naja hauptsache die fotos sind erstmal gesichert, vektorisieren kann ich ja später.

fehlen noch die unterrohre...
gibts denn schon meinungen, ob sich der "psyclone" aus dem vorhandenen rekonstruieren läßt? (cyclone + p + s)

nochmal der aufruf: fährt oder kennt irgendwer ein 92er richter 8.0 oder hat den katalog für einen sehr guten scan?
bisher gibt es maximal dieses, doch das reicht wohl nicht:


----------



## wKid (27. November 2006)

so..ich habe heute mal nen "richtigen" schreck bekommen.  ich habe den "competition series" schriftzug, den ich von tomasius bekommen, mit meiner repro-vorlage vom "groove tube" schriftzug des 92er karakorams verglichen. uuuuuundd...nicht schlecht gestaunt - die schriften sind sich zwar ähnlich, aber irgendwie doch in details anders.  wat nu? 

sollte man den groove tube schriftzug so lassen wie beim karakoram (also "original") oder an die repros von tom anpassen (die ja quasi auch original sind)? tom...als alter repro-hase, sach mal was dazu.   

nur noch als nebenfrage an die experten: hatte der "competition series" schriftzug eigentlich auch einen kleinen nach rechts-unten verschobenen "schatten", wie das "groove tube" decal?  ich kann das auf meinen photos hier nicht erkennen.

 danke schonmal...jörn


----------



## wKid (27. November 2006)

so hab nochmal alle photos bemüht. auch das "all terra" des karakoram ist von der schrift ein bisschen anders (anderes T, weniger "rund" etc.) als das "groove tube" am gleichen rad - scheint also normal zu sein und ich muss nichts ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (27. November 2006)

Guten Abend !

Man, ihr entwickelt ja eine beängstigenden Ehrgeiz.   - Am Ende werden hier noch meine Zaskar Decals als "schäbige Aufkleberfitzel" bezeichnet.  



> sollte man den groove tube schriftzug so lassen wie beim karakoram (also "original") oder an die repros von tom anpassen (die ja quasi auch original sind)? tom...als alter repro-hase, sach mal was dazu.



Keine Ahnung! Zeig mal deinen Entwurf.



> nur noch als nebenfrage an die experten: hatte der "competition series" schriftzug eigentlich auch einen kleinen nach rechts-unten verschobenen "schatten", wie das "groove tube" decal?  ich kann das auf meinen photos hier nicht erkennen.



Meines Wissens hatte der "competition series" Schriftzug keinen Schatten.

Ich kann gerne die Arbeit an den Unterrohrschriftzügen (Cyclone, Karakoram, Richter, Timberline, Talera etc.) übernehmen. 

Bei mir ergibt sich eventuell auch ein Kontakt, der mich (und euch) in Sachen Druck weiterbringen könnte. Ich habe hier nämlich noch etliche Sachen (Yeti, Fat Chance, Klein, Rocky Mountain, etc.) die ein mehrfarbiges, bzw. komplexeres Druckverfahren erfordern. 

Also viel Spaß (und Ausdauer) auch weiterhin.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kint (27. November 2006)

competition und groove haben beim 92er bravado den gleichen schriftsatz sag ich jetzt vom betrachten her und beide nen schatten. krieg die fotos nur nicht vom handy runter ? dauert noch was MR bass


----------



## wKid (27. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> competition und groove haben beim 92er bravado den gleichen schriftsatz sag ich jetzt vom betrachten her und beide nen schatten. krieg die fotos nur nicht vom handy runter ? dauert noch was MR bass



hmm...der schatten.  vom bravado habe ich leider nur fotos, auf denen ich vom detail her die schriften nicht vergleichen kann, vom karakoram würde das zwar von der auflösung her gehen, aber hier gibts noch kein photo vom "comp series" decal - "nur" vom groove tube.   hatte das karakoram eigentlich einen? anfängerfrage...  

@ tom: ich schicke dir mal ein größeres bild von meinem arbeitsstand rüber - ist aber noch nicht fertig. weiss gar nicht, was du gegen deine aufkleber hast   - die sehen doch supersauber gearbeitet aus.  besser kann ich das als angehender architekt sicher nicht.


----------



## cleiende (27. November 2006)

von wegen Schatten etc.
Mein Bruder hatte das Karakoram in tequila sunrise, also wie insanerider. Da waren die Decals etwas anders, Schriftsatz war identisch, aber hatten sie nen anderen Rand, andere Farbstellung oder gar Schatten? Da kann nur der insanerider weiterhelfen. Sprecht ihn mal an, hilft vielleicht weiter.


----------



## Kint (27. November 2006)

gehn wir doch einfach mal vom hochwertigeren rahmen also dem bravado aus... schliesslich soll sie ein psyclone schmücken... wie gesagt sobald das gerät die bilder ziehen lässt sind sie schwupps bei dir ...


----------



## wKid (27. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> gehn wir doch einfach mal vom hochwertigeren rahmen also dem bravado aus...


----------



## Kint (28. November 2006)

wKid schrieb:


>



wie jetzt was is daran denn luschtig ?  

hast mail....


----------



## wKid (28. November 2006)

öh..mail? hab nix...  oder war jemand anders gemeint?


----------



## wKid (28. November 2006)

ich glaub ich war zu voreilig..da kommt grad was großes durch die datenautobahn...


----------



## Kint (29. November 2006)

ja, hab mir gedacht fotos machste lieber selber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wKid (29. November 2006)

das scheene war ja, das dieses b**** outlook die selbstextrahierenden .exe nicht freigeben wollte. so aus sicherheitsgründen...herr gates hat wohl was gegen GT-ROOTKITS, wa????


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

na jetzte wo ich weiss dass des bei dir auch ohne selfextracting geht.... 

luschtig - hab mal ne mail zurückbekommen.- ich wollt doch bilder .... 

naja. war so ok oder doch irgendwie ganz anders lieber?


----------



## wKid (30. November 2006)

schöne bilder vom bravado, kint!  chön charf!  das groove tube decal sieht so aus wie meins - werde es mal als "korrektur-schablone" benutzen, da es gut fokussiert ist. das competition series- decal werde ich mal mit toms vergleichen. jedenfalls ist jetzt klar, dass beim bravado ein schatten drunter war.  werde dann toms dahingehend erweitern und  separat abspeichern. muss aber heute erstmal bewerbungskram machen, der kram muss endlich raus zur post... :kotz:  

@ kint: n leeres tower-gehäuse im hintergrund? ;-)


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

könnte auch der server sein....


----------



## wKid (30. November 2006)

ahso...schön sind auch die gabelaufkleber. hab ja selber die dazugehörige 3D-orschinal-gabel (wie deine). BTW: ne 2D-Gabel will ich aber nich sehen....


----------



## tomasius (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo !

Ich  habe heute einen 92er GT Katalog bekommen. Sollten also noch Vorlagen gebraucht werden -> pm. Werde ihn in der nächsten Zeit mal komplett einscannen und in meinem album hinterlegen.

Wie ist denn mittlerweile der Stand der Dinge ? Habt ihr mittlerweile einen fähigen (und bezahlbaren) Drucker gefunden ? 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## wKid (4. Dezember 2006)

hi tom: psyclone-unterrohr...hierher!  ist das kataloge-paket also endlich angekommen...


----------



## tomasius (4. Dezember 2006)

Ok, wird gemacht !  - Allerdings erst Mittwoch.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## korat (15. Januar 2007)

hier ist es ja still geworden! läuft jetzt alles über den raucher?
gibt es denn inzwischen irgendeinen kompletten 92er satz (bspw. psyclone)? ich habe jetzt nämlich fotos vom richter - unterrohr, die werden nun vektorisiert (von wem auch immer...), und dann würde ich gern alles zusammen plotten lassen.
dazu bräuchte ich eben alles außer unterrohr. habt ihr da schon was in der pipeline, oder wende ich mich an den raucher?

ach ja, hat jemand die "abgerollte" höhe der buchstaben? dürfte ja bei allen (stahl-)modellen etwa gleich sein.
die länge errechne ich mir aus dem verhältnis zur rohrlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (15. Januar 2007)

****, dass ich diesen Thread nicht eher gefunden habe   Hätte sonst vielleicht nen paar gute Fotos von meinem Karakoram machen können


----------



## wKid (16. Januar 2007)

ähm...ja...bin gerade arg im stress. da siehts mit dem psyclone vektorisieren zeitlich sehr mau aus.  wird aber noch, ich habe es nicht vergessen - versprochen.  

wo sind eigentlich die scans vom katalog? ich hab noch nix bekommen, tom...


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
hat hier vielleicht jemand ein 93´Tequesta?
brauche Foto´s vom "Teguesta" und "allGTterra" Schriftzug


----------



## Chat Chambers (18. Januar 2007)

Mit nem '94er Tequesta kann ich dienen, ebenfalls mit "all GT terra" Unterrohr-Decals, alle Original und super Zustand (Rahmen bis 2006 ungefahren).

Der Unterschied zu den '93ern ist allerdings, dass die Aussenkontur der Decals nicht glatt, sondern leicht "verzerrt" ist...falls Interesse besteht...


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Januar 2007)

Super und vielen Dank


----------



## Chat Chambers (18. Januar 2007)

Reichen dir die Bilder oder willst du welche mit besserer Auflösung/anderer Perspektive...waren nur als Beispiel gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Januar 2007)

Danke, danke
reichen so, sollen ja nur als Vorlage sein.
wie Du ja anmerkrtes hat das 93 glatte Umrandung


----------



## HimoRoyden (6. Februar 2007)

Oder so...





...sorry weil Stahlrohre Thread und Originöl und so. Fand´s lustig mal a bisserl den PS zu quetschen.
Have fun.


----------



## tomasius (3. April 2007)

So, die Decals für das GT Richter 8.0 aus 1992 sind fertig.  






Der "groove tube" Schriftzug für's Oberrohr ist ebenfalls fertig.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (3. April 2007)

*JAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!*

Jetzt wirds was.

Irre, was hier alles geht!


----------



## Kruko (3. April 2007)

Werden eigentlich noch Detailfotos von den Psyclone-Schriftzügen benötigt??


----------



## tomasius (3. April 2007)

Also ich habe Psyclone Vorlagen. Danke !

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kingmoe (3. April 2007)

Sehr geil Tom!
Da verkaufe ich mein Richter und eine Woche später gibt es die Decals... 
Nee, ist nicht schlimm, ich sehe es ja bald hier wieder  
Und mit so ´nem Decalsatz pimpe ich irgendwann mal einen anderen GT-Stahlrahmen als Richter


----------



## Kint (3. April 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Sehr geil Tom!
> Da verkaufe ich mein Richter und eine Woche später gibt es die Decals...
> Nee, ist nicht schlimm, ich sehe es ja bald hier wieder
> Und mit so ´nem Decalsatz pimpe ich irgendwann mal einen anderen GT-Stahlrahmen als Richter



machma besser nich - solange es noch leute gibt die den als borrego identifizieren können....


----------



## wKid (7. September 2007)

btw. der psyclone decal satz ist jetzt auch soweit fertig - nach langer abstinenz ,weil anderweitig vom job ausgelastet, endlich zum ende gebracht - mir fehlen nur noch die höhen der einzelnen schriftzüge, gt- decals zum skalieren etc. (da ich nur unmaßstäbliche fotos hier habe).  dann kann gedruckt werden.  

grüße..joern

edit. so da ist mal ein screenshot, die größen sind jetzt nach fotos und vergleichen der maße der rohre am rahmen (decals sind ja keine mehr dran...) "interpoliert".  scheint aber gut hinzukommen...ich würde den satz jetzt mal als fertig bezeichnen. farbwünsche und alles weitere per pm, aber bitte ein bisschen zeit einplanen - mtb kommt bei mir erst an vierter stelle im leben.


----------



## jedinightmare (24. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> So, die Decals für das GT Richter 8.0 aus 1992 sind fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ich die GT-Logos in PINK bekommen kann??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha23 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

bräuchte Decals für ein Karakoram um 1995!

hat hier jeman sowas ??


mfg micha23


----------



## Davidbelize (16. November 2007)

ich suche decals für ein 1995er gt psyclone.wer kann helfen?
und welche farbcombi gibt es?


----------



## micha23 (16. November 2007)

Scheint hier ja nicht so richtig weiter zu gehen


----------



## Rahbari (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hole den Thread mal aus aktuellem Anlass (bekomme evtl. ein 92er Psyclone in Team-Gelb) aus der Versenkung. Wer kann mir im Fall der Fälle mit einem Satz Decals helfen? Tomasius?


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Ich hole den Thread mal aus aktuellem Anlass (bekomme evtl. ein 92er Psyclone in Team-Gelb) aus der Versenkung. Wer kann mir im Fall der Fälle mit einem Satz Decals helfen? Tomasius?



Wer sonst.  Bist Du denn sicher mit dem Baujahr?? Hat es eine U-Brake??


----------



## Rahbari (30. Januar 2012)

Der Rahmen hat U-Brake, Groove-Tube und die 92er Decals. Dürfte also ein 92er sein. Wenn ich den Rahmen bekomme, werde ich ihn vorstellen. Der Lack ist leider nicht mehr so toll. Immerhin kein Rost. Ein Re-Paint will ich aber gerne vermeiden.


----------



## Rahbari (21. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand Kontaktdaten von Joern/wKid. Er scheint der einzige auf dieser Welt zu sein, der mir eine Decalvorlage für 92er Psyclone mit Schatten geben kann.


----------

